
Doom on the MacBook Pro Touch Bar - phowat
http://www.iclarified.com/57924/doom-on-the-macbook-pro-touch-bar-video
======
shadeless
Yesterday's discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13008315](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13008315)

------
donatj
This was not mentioned yesterday but I immediately thought of [1] It's
literally just a matter of time before any decently powerful computer runs
DOOM.

[1] [http://www.smbc-comics.com/?id=2158](http://www.smbc-comics.com/?id=2158)

------
remarkEon
At first glance I took the title to mean "Doom" as in the Touch Bar is useless
and the MacBook Pro is therefore "doomed".

Pleasantly surprised.

------
TeMPOraL
Here goes Apple's "no you can't have fun on Touchbar". They pretty much baited
people into doing things like this :).

------
walkingolof
This was bound to happen, just surprised it took so long time...

------
alvil
I'm missing CNN's headlines running on my Touch Bar.

